
Firefox about:protections WIP mockup of trackers blocked for you - sohkamyung
https://twitter.com/FirefoxNightly/status/1146327913891028992
======
zaarn
As mentioned in one tweet: it's not only trackers but cryptominers and social
or fingerprinting scripts.

~~~
krageon
A social script or fingerprint script is also a tracker. I'll grant that
blocking cryptominers isn't expected from this title.

